# CutStudio Weeding Lines?



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

I just got a GX-24 and I have a question about CutStudio. Is there not an option for automatic weeding lines/frame? If not, how do you CutStudio users do weeding lines?
Thanks,
JimmieD


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know that is my One frustration with the cut studio as my other plotter runs off of signlab and it makes cut lines..
I make my weed border in illy.. just by drawing a box around it.. Its an extra step but sure helps with the weeding..


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Who did you buy your GX-24 from?

If it was Imprintables, I believe you can use their Cadworx LIVE, which is a more complete, but online, design and cutting software. I've been told it has cut-by-color, so perhaps it has weed borders and weeding lines, too.

I was very disapointed when I installed CutStudio and noticed its lack of features compared to our Graphtec software.

There are workarounds, as Sue said, but they can be a bit of a pain.

The machine itself is amazing, tho!


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation that CutStudio doesn't have the weeding lines option.

I have a copy of SignCut XT that I can use for both its weeding line feature and cut by color.

Chani...I actually found this cutter at a garage sale for get this...$150. It also came with 16 rolls of 24" vinyl. The lady I bought it from had purchased it for her husband who was out of work and thought he'd start a vinyl graphics business. She said he used it one week and decided it was too complicated. It's actually 2 years old, but it looks brand new and only one of the 16 rolls of vinyl had even been opened. You might have guessed that the husband she bought this for is now her ex-husband.

JimmieD


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow! Now that's a steal! I'd say you're one of the luckiest members of this forum. 

Caution: I wouldn't use any of those rolls of vinyl except for practice. Vinyl generally has about a 1- to 2-year shelf-life or so. It's getting to the end of its life.

My Fiance's best friend used some vinyl that was past its shelf-life for a job, and the vinyl failed within a month. Needless to say, he was embarrassed.

You got a good enough deal onthe plotter (to say the least!) that it shouldn't matter too much that you need to purchase a few new rolls of vinyl.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

[lucky booger (smile)


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad to know about the vinyl. I figure I might use it for less time-sensitive applications. I still have a lot of vinyl I got when I bought my Laserpoint.

Thanks again,
JimmieD


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are some videos that you might want to watch - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

It goes over creating a weeding box, doing multiples, creating cutting lines and more using CutStudio. This should help you out in getting started.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Mark, I totally respect you, but I need to say, if you're going to spend that much time to set up Cut-By-Color, it's MORE than worth it to purchase Illustrator or CorelDRAW to import vector contours into CutStudio.

It's good to see how you use Photoshop with your plotter, but it just doesn't make sense from a business perspective.

Thank you for posting those videos, tho.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Chani,

I agree with you 100%. Vinyl cutters are designed to work with vector graphics, but we have made it work for Photoshop out of necessity. I created the specific video you are talking about because I received too many questions about how to do this in Photoshop. There are other videos out there that show it in Corel, but not as many in Photoshop. For those that are using RIP software for color management, they know that Photoshop does a better job processing color than CorelDraw when you have photos or raster graphics. So that is why I did that video in Photoshop. But vinyl cutters do work better with vector / clip art graphics.

Mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

And I agree with you. 

It's great that you've provided that video for people that do only have Photoshop. All I'm saying for those people is that when you're working with vinyl, it doesn't matter what your colors are in yoru graphic (tho it helps to keep them seperate), so their best option is to purchase a vector program (or even download Inkscape for free!) to use for vinyl applications.

In the long run it will pay for itself (sooner than they might think!). 

For inkjet transfers your methods are awesome!


----------

